# Prestige Guitars...Wow!



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

OK so my addiction continues (as it does for us all). Could not resist this new Prestige Heritage Deluxe:

Prestige Guitars - Heritage Deluxe










The thing looks, plays, and feels every bit as good as that Gibson LP custom in Pelham Blue I got last month. The thing was $670 on Ebay, and with taxes and shipping (which was only $30) came to around $720 or so. That Gibson cost me over *5 times* as much, and there is no way it is 5 x the guitar. I had to check out what all the fuss was with the Gibby so I threw down for that custom, but no way I would do that again. There are just too many good guitars now in the $500-1000 range. I want to like the Gibson more because I paid so much for it, but dammit if I don't like this Prestige better. 

The headstock shape isn't my favy but it's not too bad. It's a Canadian company with assistance from Korean manufacturing, but the woods are all selected in Canada - AAA maple and mahogany. Grover tuners, Bigsby, Seymour Duncan JB and 59. I'm blown away by how much I paid for the thing. Arrived in 4 days. Perfectly set up and intonated out of the case (which is a very nice case), and stays in tune with Bigsby abuse. *GO CANADA*. 

Paul from Guitar World does some reviews of other models: YouTube - The Prestige Classic Guitar World Review

I might at some point check out another B.C. guitar company you guys might be familiar with - Sparrow guitars. Anyone tried them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

I played a Sparrow Tele at a now-defunct music store here in Ottawa during they're going out of business sale. It was nice. Not blow-my-mind good, but nice. It was too expensive at ~$1200 IIRC. Way too expensive. Might be partially why that store was shutting down. And they seemed to go to great lengths to hide the fact that it was only Canadian wood but all offshore built. To the point of creating distrust.

That Prestige looks sweet. It is amazing what $700 will buy you these days. Good times we live in.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

How is the neck joint in terms of upper fret access?
Improved over a LP?
And the back has a bit of tummy cut, right?


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I've done tons of deals with Mike over the years, he's a great guy and he makes fantastic guitars. He has a really 'go BIG' attitude which has made Prestige a real success. The quality of those things is off the chart and his prices always seem too low for everything - new or used. It's insane how many Seagulls and Godins he has sold - I think he broke a record or something. Anyone in Vancouver should check out his shop in Burnaby near the Home Depot @ Gilmour and Dawson.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Next time I'm out there I'll stop by the shop.

@User_X - the upper fret access is a little better than the Gibson LP I have (68 reissue), maybe by about 2 fret difference. As for the Tummy cut... no it doesn't have that. 

@FlipFlopFly - regarding those Fret City guitars...wow nice to see the solid maple cap rather than just a veneer. Price is awesome, but I'd like to know more about hardware (brand name or generic), and whether it's made in China. Korea and of course Japan I'm fine with. Anything made in China I'm a little leery of although I'm sure there are skilled Chinese luthiers. 

The Prestige would naturally cost a few bucks more because of the Seymour Duncans and the Bigsby.

Seriously all these reasonably priced guitars out there now. I've got one Gibson, and don't have a burning desire to get another one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think J & D's are made in Korea but contact Rob and he will be able to tell you. It may even tell you on their site.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know about the quality but they ave some nice guitars!
The NYS really appeals me! 
Edit: Psss...found one on ebay for 500$....I really want a semi-hollow...have to resist!


----------



## Davidp4660 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Prestie Pearl Supreme*

I don't have a photo yet, but I bought this from E Bay. Nicest looking guitar I've ever seen. I have # 17 of the 100 made (this model's certificate says it is from 2006). In any event, it's brand new, and I barely touch it, as it is too gorgeous to play. Since I have 28 others to play, I just display this one. Honestly, this belongs in a museum. Between the MOP body, the MOP vine inaly, and MOP trim on the headstock, coupled with the gold hardware, you won't find a nicer looking instrument.
Honestly, I've had a number of Les Pauls, and currently own a 78 LP, and this one is not only better looking (far and away), but plays exactly the same. All the wood, parts and electroinics are from Canada and the US, but they are assembled in Korea. There is absolutley no way one could tell the difference between this guitar or a Les Paul by Gibson. I'd venture to say that this guitar is worth twice what I paid for it new ($1300), while it retails for $4300. Prestige is virtually unknown in the US, but if they make axes like these, I can't see why these aren't more popular.
To anyone looking for a great looking, great sounding instrument, please check these guitars out. 
I promise you that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been playing a Prestige NYS in the last few months. It has become my main guitar (for now). Got it here at GC for a steal. It's a lot of guitar for the money. BTW, I believe they send the cut wood to Korea to manufacture the guitar but the rest of the assembly is done here in Canada. I think it's a good model for making guitars.

From the Prestige site:



> All woods are purchased, and blank cut to our specifications, here in Vancouver, BC - Canada. We meticulously go through each batch to bring you the highest grade reserve Quilted Maple Tops. We pride ourselves to offer you these AAA – AAAA Grade quality woods at no extra charge, as they are available on all Standard and Elite models respectively. These Canadian “made for Prestige” Pallets are then boxed and shipped out to our Korean Factory in Inchon, South Korea; where, they are further manufactured, finished and sent back to us here in Vancouver.
> 
> All Hardware and Seymour Duncan Pickups are Original USA Products which are sent up to us direct for final assembly, wiring, and set-up procedures. Every guitar goes through rigorous inspection before leaving our factory.


Here is my Prestige NYS Standard


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think we should send everything out of the country and then back in to sell here.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like too get my hands on the HERITAGE HOLLOW.. man it looks nice , and i like hollowbodies.


YouTube - Prestige Heritage Hollow


----------

